# Custom Plastisol Heat Transfer Tricks?



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

I have noticed that Plastisol Heat Transfers when applied with a heat press, 
look almost identical to the screen printed shirts, but the screen printed shirts 
seem to usually (on black shirts) look as though the black shirt is kinda showing 
through, they look kinda grainier than heat transfered plastisol.

Is it possible to make the plastisol heat tranfers look or feel the same as regular 
screen printed shirts by doing some type of trick?

They (the transfers) seem to have much better detail, which is great but the also 
seem to be much more slick feeling, not as textured, which almost makes them 
look kind of like a vinyl in a way.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Depends...on the screen printing process, number of colors, the design...and the manufacturer. A high quality screen printer can provide some amazing detail.


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

proworlded said:


> Depends...on the screen printing process, number of colors, the design...and the manufacturer. A high quality screen printer can provide some amazing detail.


Not sure if you read my post.....?

I was looking for a trick to make the Plastisol Transer feel like an actual shirt that was screen printed, meaning having close to the same texture/look, instead of being smooth.

Yep, I know the transfers have more detail than the screen printed shirts....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the same as looking for a "pot of gold" at the end of a rainbow...As far as I know, all transfers (and heat press vinyl) are smoother than screen printing because of the release paper....I am not aware of release paper that has any kind of texture...Some re-press with cloth, paper, etc, that has a texture...


----------



## dzignr (Sep 16, 2014)

royster13 said:


> This is the same as looking for a "pot of gold" at the end of a rainbow...As far as I know, all transfers (and heat press vinyl) are smoother than screen printing because of the release paper....I am not aware of release paper that has any kind of texture...Some re-press with cloth, paper, etc, that has a texture...


That's what I was looking for, a tip, a trick, so you say some re-press with something textured?

Is their a thread, or place that you know of, where I can find out how this is to be done correctly? With what? Etc?

Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You can try turning up the heat and pressure but that is not guaranteed to work or may cause more problems. Semo and QuickTrans are the closest to screenprinted I've used.


----------

